# Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?



## claass (13. Oktober 2012)

*Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Hallo....
würde mir gerne das Addon "Die Tiefsee" für ANNO 2070 kaufen. 
Bei uplay kostet das derzeit ca. 30€. Bei amazon als PC-download *26,99€*
http://www.amazon.de/ANNO-2070-Die-Tiefsee-Add-On/dp/B007XC9WS4
Jetzt hab ich mal bisschen gesucht und bei mmoga.de das selbe für *14,95€* gefunden auch als Download.
Ist diese Seite seriös? gibts da irgendein hacken? könnt ihr euch das mal angucken? 
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die so viel preiswerter sind als alle anderen.
Hier der Link zum Shop:
Anno 2070 Die Tiefsee kaufen, Anno2070 Tiefsee - MMOGA

Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Oktober 2012)

Dort habe ich mir schon Anno 2070 geholt und kann sagen, dass es nichts zu beanstanden gibt.
Die Mail mit dem Download und dem Key war keine 10 Minuten später da und es lief alles total unkompliziert ab 

Werde mir wohl auch das Add-On dort holen wenn ich wieder Anno-Nachschub brauche


----------



## claass (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

ok alles klar dann werd ich mir's bestellen


----------



## Gizmo5555 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Hab Anno 2070 und Tiefsee für zusammen 29,94 Euro statt über 70 Euro gekauft und lade es gerade runter...


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Super Preis.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Hab mir auch eben Tiefsee für 12,95 da geholt, das Verfahren is aber irgendwie komisch xD


----------



## Gizmo5555 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Bei mir hat die Installation super geklappt.

Hab bei Anno 2070 ein Bild bekommen mit nem Key (da stand Anno 2070 und dann etwas in kyrillisch, tippe mal auf russisch Lol)
der Key selber dann normale Buchstaben und Zahlen.

Nach der Installation dann bei Ubisoft den Key eingegeben, und ich konnte spielen. 

Hab dann bei Anno wie in der zweiten email (für Tiefsee) beschrieben auf das Bild links geklickt (Anno Logo), dann rechts unten auf Key Eingabe den Key für Tiefsee eingegeben, und ruckzuck war das Addon auch installiert. 

Hab dann gestern abend Anno 2 Stunden angespielt, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Bezahlung mit Paypal klapte auch 100%, wer also bei der Anschaffung von Anno 2070 und dem Addon Tiefsee Kohle sparen will, dem ist der Shop/Link zu empfehlen!


----------



## Gizmo5555 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 - Die Tiefsee für 14,95€?*

Anno 2070 spielt sich super!


----------

